# القداس الغريغوري للقمص يوسف أسعد



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2007)

القداس الغريغوري للقمص يوسف أسعد







الجزء الأول





الجزء الثاني




منقوووووووووووووووووووووول :smile01

http://avamakarious.110mb.com/vb/showthread.php?p=693#post693​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: القداس الغريغوري للقمص*

ميرسى يا مريم يا قمر على البركة الجميلة دى
مش قادرة اقولك انا بحب ابونا يوسف اسعد قد ايه
وقداسه روحانى جدا وصوته رررررررررررررائع 
بس ميرسي كمان على فكرة الاستماع حلوة جدا عشان الوقت اللى بياخده التحميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك بكل الخير​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: القداس الغريغوري للقمص يوسف أس*

ميرسى حبيبتى على تعليقك الحلو دا

هو فعلآ قداس ابونا اسعد روحانى جدآ جدآ

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## hanyboka (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: القداس الغريغوري للقمص يوسف أس*

اشكرك جدا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: القداس الغريغوري للقمص يوسف أس*

*ميرسي يا هاني*​


----------



## ysfnicol (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: القداس الغريغوري للقمص يوسف أس*

الرب يبارككم ، قداس رائع وصوت سماوى جميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: القداس الغريغوري للقمص يوسف أس*

فعلا صوت سماوي رائع و جميل

شكرا لمرورك اخي​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يا فراشتى يا قمر

انا بحبه اوى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا دودو يا سكر

انا كمان بحب صوتة جدااااااااااااااا​


----------



## تماف إيرينى (27 يونيو 2009)

سلام للجميع 
انا مشتركه جديده في منتديات الكنيسه
منذ فتره طويله وابحث عن قداس ايونا يوسف اسعد لاني من عشاق هذ القداس ولكني لم افلح.
فرجاءً تفدوني اذاي احمل القداس مع العلم انني عملت save target as ولم يتم التحميل

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2009)

هو شغال عندي حلو يا ايريني​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على القداس يا فراشة

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## تماف إيرينى (28 يونيو 2009)

للاسف مبيحملش عندي خالص مش عارفه ليه انا عايزه اعمله save لان بحب اسمع القداس بتاعه اول ما بصحي
ياريت لو حد عامل للقداس download يبعتهولي ضروري


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2009)

تماف إيرينى قال:


> للاسف مبيحملش عندي خالص مش عارفه ليه انا عايزه اعمله save لان بحب اسمع القداس بتاعه اول ما بصحي
> ياريت لو حد عامل للقداس download يبعتهولي ضروري


 
طيب شوفي هنا يا ايريني

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1455356#post1455356


----------



## اريو (28 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 يونيو 2009)

اريو قال:


> جميل جدا





happy angel قال:


> ​


----------



## ابونا ابرام (23 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنة وانتم بخير وفى فرح القيامة  المسيح قام ......................... بالحقيقة قام ​*


----------



## ابونا ابرام (23 أبريل 2011)

*على مايبدو فى مشكلة فى التحميل  على العموم شكرا مع صلاتى من اجلكم ربنا معكم وارجو المرة القادمة استطيع التحميل .  سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم *


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدا الرب يباركك
رااائع​


----------

